# General > Genealogy >  Cormack/Mowat info sought from NZ!

## Nzjen

Hi everyone - I am descended from John Cormack (b Wick 1837-1907) who emigrated to New Zealand in the 1860s. His parents were James Cormack (1805-1845) and Janet Mowat 1811-1883. James was descended from John Cormack (1779-1841) and he from Matthew Cormack (no dates). Janet's parents were John Mowat (1780-1846) and Margaret Sinclair (1782-1850). John was son of Donald Mowat (1747-1792) and Elizabeth Sutherland (1750-1792). 

The information I have of these people prior to the NZ emigration is very slim, and if anyone can provide any further information or suggestions as where to look, I would be most grateful. Also any flavour beyond a few dry dates!

As well as this, I have just discovered that my best friend of many years also has a great grandfather named Mowat. She is descended from Alexander Mowat (b 1813 in Wick/married Marjory McRae in New Zealand) . Naturally I am wondering if Alexander Mowat was related to my great grandmother Janet Mowat. However they have no names for Alexander's parents, just his birth (Ive seen no birth certificate) and the fact that he was a sea captain. Ive just been told Alexander's  father was Bailiff to Duke of Sutherland. 

Any grains of enlightenment from anyone would be very welcome! Thank you.

----------


## wavy davy

Afraid I can't help but there is a Genealogy section on this site you might try. Good Luck.

----------


## Nzjen

Thanks Wavy Davy, I became aware I had posted in the wrong place, but I saw that there was a rule against repeating ourselves in different forums so didn't like to repeat in Genealogy. Any advice welcomed as I couldn't see someone to ask in support. Thanks for your post.

----------


## Gronnuck

I've had a look at scotlandspeople.gov.uk;  There doesn’t appear to be any record of a marriage between John Mowat and Margaret Sinclair.  The only Alexander Mowat born in 1813 was the son of Donald Mowat and Catherine Calder.  His birth/baptism is dated 22 May 1813 and recorded as OPR 035/00 0010 0340 Canisbay (Caithness).  His sister Janet’s birth/baptism is dated 7 June 1811 and recorded OPR 035/00 0010 0033 Canisbay (Caithness).  Donald Mowat and Katherine Calder were married on 15 July 1808 and is recorded as OPR 035/00 0010 0469 Canisbay.
You should visit https://www.scotlandspeople.gov.uk/ if you haven't already done so.
Best regards

----------


## Nzjen

Thank you Gronnuck! Much appreciated!  :Smile:

----------


## Kodiak

We are doing our Family Tree and where we have got most of our Information from is :-

https://www.ancestry.co.uk

But I must advise that you do have to PAY for their Information.

----------


## Elise Linney

Hi Nz/jen
I saw your email making enquiries about your husband's family in Caithness and I noticed that your John Mowat was the son of Donald Mowat and Elizabeth Sutherland.   I have a Donald Mowat and Elizabeth Sutherland in my maternal tree (Mowats) who came from Brabster, near Canisbay.   They had nine of a family and John Mowat was the 5th child of that family.   Donald Mowat and Elizabeth Sutherland would have been my gggg grandparents (would have to check on that) but when I saw your relatives with the same names I wondered if they were the same people.   I am descended from their eldest son, William.    If you would like to give me your email address I could send you a copy of what I have of that family if you are interested.
Also regarding Alexander Mowat born 1813 it is possible that your friend could be related.   They had big families in those days and there would be lots of Mowat cousins at that time.
Regarding gravestones you could make inquiries (via email) to the Wick Council who would manage the Wick Cemetery but there are other cemeteries on line in Canisbay, Corsback and others which I can't remember at this moment.   If you just fed in 'Canisbay Cemetery or Gravestones' on line I am sure that would suffice.
I see you are in NZ too.
Good luck.
Elise Linney

----------

